

Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot

That&#x27;s right, its the Sixth Edition of the HN Bookclub. Don&#x27;t you dare upvote or post.<p>5: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9543693<p>4: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9443897<p>3: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9394397<p>2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9342886<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8918181
======
0xCMP
The Intelligent Investor[1] is my current focus after reading How I Lost a
Million Dollars[2] both on Kindle.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Collins-
Business-...](http://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Collins-Business-
Essentials-ebook/dp/B000FC12C8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=)
[2] [http://www.amazon.com/What-Learned-Losing-Million-Dollars-
eb...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Learned-Losing-Million-Dollars-
ebook/dp/B00MNMHBA0/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1433263440&sr=8-1&keywords=how+i+lost+a+million+dollars)

------
benjaminmikiten
Sprinting through Cibola Burn [http://www.amazon.com/Cibola-Burn-Expanse-
James-Corey/dp/031...](http://www.amazon.com/Cibola-Burn-Expanse-James-
Corey/dp/0316334685) before Nemesis Games gets here
[http://www.amazon.com/Nemesis-Games-Expanse-James-
Corey/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Nemesis-Games-Expanse-James-
Corey/dp/0316217581/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1433257392&sr=1-1&keywords=nemesis+games)

Also working my way through SICP to see if it makes be a better front end dev.
Results pending.

------
therealdrag0
I'm taking a trip to UK in the fall, so I'm doing related reading until then.
Currently: "A History of Britain: At the Edge of the World? 3500 BC-AD 1603"
by Simon Schama
[[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/155314.A_History_of_Brit...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/155314.A_History_of_Britain)]

------
paulornothing
For Fun: The Girl on the Train - Just finished it, kept me interested not bad.
[http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Train-Paula-
Hawkins/dp/1594633665...](http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Train-Paula-
Hawkins/dp/1594633665/)

For learning: Automate the Boring Stuff [http://www.amazon.com/Automate-
Boring-Stuff-Python-Programmi...](http://www.amazon.com/Automate-Boring-Stuff-
Python-Programming/dp/1593275994/)

------
ChristianGeek
The Race Underground: Boston, New York, and the Incredible Rivalry That Built
America's First Subway
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1250061350/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_HI9Avb0...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1250061350/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_HI9Avb091WCJH)

And a Bottle of Rum: A History of the New World in Ten Cocktails
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0307338622/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BK9Avb1...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0307338622/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BK9Avb1V7BR0V)

------
Stoo
Accelerando by Charles Stross
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerando](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerando)).
I'm mostly enjoying his look into humanity's near and not so near future and
his views on business, economics and technology. It's interesting and I like
his writing style but sometimes it doesn't feel like much is going on story-
wise.

------
MaysonL
Jo Walton's _What Makes This Book So Great_ along with about half a dozen of
the books it mentions (it's a collection of blog posts on books she's
rereading) which I hadn't previously read. All of the previously unread ones
I've now finally read are good, a couple great, ditto the ones previously
read. One was enough of a downer that I didn't finish it ( _Random Acts of
Senseless Violence_ ).

Definitely recommended if you enjoy science fiction and/or fantasy.

------
JSeymourATL
The Greatest Minds and Ideas of All Time by Will Durant...
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/78162.The_Greatest_Minds_...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/78162.The_Greatest_Minds_and_Ideas_of_All_Time)

Durant has a remarkably well thought out list of book recommendations on what
makes an educated person-- I thought I was well read; afraid I've barely
scratched the list.

------
monroepe
The Last Argument of Kings by Joe Abercrombie. Book 3 of the First Law
trilogy.

[http://www.amazon.com/Last-Argument-Kings-First-Three-
ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/Last-Argument-Kings-First-Three-
ebook/dp/B00H6T36QI/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=)

------
kachhalimbu
Technical: Build your own AngularJS [http://teropa.info/build-your-own-
angular](http://teropa.info/build-your-own-angular)

Non-technical: Traction [http://tractionbook.com/](http://tractionbook.com/)

------
fuddle
Einstein: His Life and Universe by Walter Isaacson -
[http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Life-Universe-Walter-
Isaacson...](http://www.amazon.com/Einstein-Life-Universe-Walter-
Isaacson/dp/0743264746)

------
SQL2219
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Children-Succeed-Curiosity-
Charact...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Children-Succeed-Curiosity-
Character/dp/0544104404/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1433124003&sr=1-1&keywords=how+children+succeed)

------
rdc12
Fiction: Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton (loved the movie as a kid, but
never got round to reading the book), will follow up with the Lost World.

Non-Fiction: Chaos by James Gleick.

Semester break reading, Real World Ocaml and Modern Compilers in ML (assuming
they arrive in time)

------
motxilo
Thinking in Systems: A Primer

[http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Systems-Primer-Meadows-
Donell...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Systems-Primer-Meadows-Donella-
ebook/dp/B005VSRFEA)

------
pmtarantino
[http://www.amazon.com/Gentle-Madness-Bibliophiles-
Bibliomane...](http://www.amazon.com/Gentle-Madness-Bibliophiles-Bibliomanes-
Eternal/dp/0805061762)

A Gentle Madness: Bibliophiles, Bibliomanes, and the Eternal Passion for Books

------
rickhanlonii
From Mathematics to Generic Programming (2015)

[http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Generic-Programming-
Alexan...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Generic-Programming-Alexander-
Stepanov/)

------
ice303
Leviathan Wakes [http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8855321-leviathan-
wakes](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8855321-leviathan-wakes)

------
mattkrea
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Third-Chimpanzee-Evolution-
Future/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Third-Chimpanzee-Evolution-
Future/dp/0060845503)

------
faizmokhtar
What I Talk About When I Talk About Running - Haruki Murakami

------
blabla_blublu
[1] Predictably Irrational by Dan Ariely (almost through with this one -
highly recommend it) [2] Quantum Enigma by Bruce Rosenblum, et.al

~~~
burger_moon
I started with the first one but got busy and forgot about it. This will be a
good reminder to finish it.

------
burger_moon
Currently reading: Notes from the Underground, Fyodor Dostoyevsky. Usually
don't read fiction, but this is good.

------
Enzolangellotti
To Mock a Mocking Bird by Raymond M. Smullyan. I'm having fun while my brain
gets stretched.

------
freedevbootcamp
For pleasure: Backbone.js Blueprints by Andrew Burgess

For work: Stealing The Network, The complete series collectors edition

------
rendambathu
I wanted to read something about logical thinking and cognition. So just
started with Godel Escher Bach.

~~~
classicsnoot
Buckle up, my friend. You are in for a trip and like LSD, there is no
guarantee of good or bad. I personally love it.

------
ggordan
The Violent Land - Would certainly recommend it for a non-technical read.

------
kelukelugames
I feel like we should do this once a month at most instead of every two to
three weeks.

~~~
classicsnoot
I have been doing it every time i finish a book or two, but once a month works
too.

------
fmax30
The Grand Design - Stephen Hawking.

Should finish it by tonight.

After that, it is time for 1984 - George Orwell.

~~~
amarraja
I'd love to completely wipe 1984 from my head, just for the pleasure of
reading it again! You will not look at the world in the same way once
finished.

~~~
classicsnoot
How do you feel about Aldous Huxley's _Brave New World_? A juxtaposition
between _BNW_ and _1984_ is very interesting in terms of what actually
happened vs. what the authors portrayed.

~~~
amarraja
Added to my reading list, will report back :)

~~~
dredwerker
You have to read the island
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_%28Huxley_novel%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_%28Huxley_novel%29)

The utopian version.

~~~
classicsnoot
I think Island is my favorite Huxley book.

------
mindcrime
Nominally, I'm "reading" 23 books that are in my Goodreads "currently reading"
shelf. But of the ones that I'm really working on and will finish fairly soon:

1\. _Secret Societies_ \- John Lawrence Reynolds

2\. _Black Wings of Cthulhu 3_ \- S.T. John (ed)

3\. _Unleash The Warrior Within_ \- Richard Machowicz

4\. _Data Crush_ \- Christopher Surdak

5\. _Thinking, Fast and Slow_ \- Daniel Kahneman

6\. _The Glass Cage: Automation and Us_ \- Nicholas Carr

7\. _Future Shock_ \- Alvin Toffler

8\. _The Balanced Scorecard_ \- Robert S. Kaplan

